# 13001
.      .        ,    . .       3 :
13001 - (    ..)  . ;
14001 - (     )  ;.
14001 - (      . )    .
:    13001   2,  5.2      ?

----------


## Maxlok

quote]13001 - (    ..)  . ;[/quote]     ,           


> :    13001   2,  5.2      ?


 , 


> 14001 - (     )  ; .


         13001   . 2.7.

----------


## Rizh

3 ?   13    14,      14-  .

----------


## Lisenok

: 13001  14001
  .

----------

:   
     13001   , 1.3,1.4,    , .    ,      ?

----------

2 :       ( 3 )

:     ,     ?

  ,  2-  , 14001  , 130001?

----------

!

, 14001,   (  2- ) :yes:

----------

> :   
>      13001   , 1.3,1.4,    , .    ,      ?


     .1.2     ???      ?

----------

> .1.2     ???      ?


     ( Leila),    :Big Grin: 

 ,   ()

----------

13001          ,   .2.7     1 ?

----------


## Oksana-SRT

,  ,      13001,      ,   ,       ?

----------

-    :       :
1)
2) .
3)  .
 - .    13 -  . !

----------


## svsan

> 13 -


 ,      ?
   (1  )  .1, .15_ , .16_ (2), .20_ , .21_ (2)
+    .3_ 
+  .10_

----------

13 -   

 ,      ?
   (1  )  .1, .15_ , .16_ (2), .20_ , .21_ (2)
+    .3_ 
+  .10_ 
___________________________________________________________________________
  ,    2002 ,        ,         ,         .        , ?      ,      ,     ,      .

----------


## Zambara

,  1.1.   .?

----------


## Zambara

:Smilie: 
1.1.   .  .    ? 
1.2.   .   " "?    ?
1.3.  . ?

----------


## svsan

,  
,

----------


## Zambara

> ,


,    :Smilie:    1.3.  ? ..     1.1?

----------

> ,    2002 ,        ,         ,         .        , ?      ,      ,     ,      .


    ,        14001

----------

> ,      1.3.  ? ..     1.1?


  1.1      
1.   -  
 .1.1 -    "   "
.1.2 -    ( )
1.3, 1.3 - ,     (.), ..

----------


## svsan

> ,     1.3.  ? ..     1.1?


      13001,      .1.1    ,   "   ",     1.3

----------


## Zambara

> 1.1      
> *1.   - *


 :Wow:

----------

, -        
  ?          ?
        10

----------


## sarakot

> , -        
>   ?          ?
>         10


      ( ),     .

----------


## Acr2010

! , ,                 2-     ,      13001       (..      .2.9  .3.1)?     13001,    .2.8, .2.9  .3.1,    14001    ?

----------

> 13001    14001    ?

----------


## Acr2010

.  , ,    13001      ?      : 1.  , 2.    .   ?  .

----------

,     ?

----------


## Acr2010

,   .            ,           13001,     .2.8?

----------


## sarakot

> ,   .            ,           13001,     .2.8?


 13001    (.. ),     .14001.

----------


## Acr2010

. :Smilie:

----------

!  !   . ,    13001 ,    ,        ?

----------

.

----------

!
, ,       -       .
    .
  ,      2.8 (  . ),            , ,      ,     ?

----------


## sarakot

> , ,       -       .
>     .
>   ,      2.8 (  . ),            , ,      ,     ?


       (    01.07.2009      ) .13001     .2.7.        ()+ +  +  800.    400 .

----------

!
 ,    13001   1.3.7-.1.3.9.
   ,   : , , ,        . ,     ,      (),     ?

  .

----------


## Law

**,          (   -  )?

----------

,  1,  5,  3

----------


## Law

> 1,  5,  3


     ?   ?

----------

.   ,         ,     .

----------


## Law

.       ,   .

----------

,       ?

----------


## Law



----------



----------


## Alexandra Romanova

!    !
             13001    14001.

----------


## Law

14001.  1, 2,  / ,

----------

14001

----------


## Romanova Alexandra

> 14001.  1, 2,  / ,


   ,         .
(        .)
  ""       ,  
 ""  2 ,      ?

----------

,     -  ,       .   -    -  .        .

----------


## Alexandra Romanova



----------


## Eugenii

46 .  ,      100 000 .         10 000 .           110 000 . .     13001?

    110 000?     .2  10 000 ?

----------

,    13  14  ( ).

----------


## sarakot

> .


   ?        13001  14001 ( ).  ,,  ?

----------


## Eugenii

14      .   46      ?

----------


## Eugenii

sarakot

     :
,   .  . ,  ,  .1 .12  " ",              .
            , ,            ,             .

----------


## sarakot

> 14      .   46      ?


 (.. ).      14- ?       .     ,     .

----------


## Eugenii

> ,,  ?

----------


## Eugenii

> 14- ?


    14     (  )      110 000.

 ,     ?

----------

14001 . ()  .            . 1.3  .

----------


## Eugenii

> 14001 . ()  .            . 1.3  .


   -      ,    ( )

----------

> -      ,    ( )


       .    .     -    .

----------


## Eugenii

, ,    .
1.   14     ?
2.      13 , (14      )     , 
    110 000?     .2  10 000 ?

----------


## sarakot

> 14


 :yes:

----------


## Eugenii

> 


    ?     :Love:  :Smilie:

----------


## sarakot

13001 (): "      ,              ."      .

----------


## Eugenii

*sarakot*,

----------

> 110 000?     .2  10 000

----------


## Eugenii

**,  :Love:

----------


## 11

,   . .
 13001     ,,,.     . ?
 14001    ?? 
. 2,9   .13001 -   ???

!!!

----------

> 13001    ,,,.     .


   ,     +   ,    



> 14001






> . 2,9   .13001 -


      ?

----------


## 11

...  -    ..      , ,       (  )  .          ?
         .   ?

----------


## sarakot

,    , (    ).
    ,  . 1,   .2.2.,   .3 ,  ,      .  4 .  .
    ,    . . ?

----------


## 11

. ,. 
 .      ...      ,   .      ???

----------

01.07.2009,     .

----------


## 11

??

----------


## sarakot

,          .
    .

----------


## 11

,  13001     ?

----------


## sarakot

,      13001 .

----------


## TATKA007

..
   "   "
1.    ,      ,    :

)     .   ,**       . , 
.      ,      ,      15  2006*.*N*212

.  ,  13001 ???
-    
-      (800  400) ?????
-    .- (   ) 
     2  ))

----------


## svsan

-  13001  (),   -   ()
 - 
 800
+ - 
   +

----------


## TATKA007

*svsan*  :Smilie:    ! ,     !

----------

.     
     . 14     .   ?
    ,   ? 13  ?  ?
       ?

----------


## kosyak21

,     13001

----------


## kosyak21

14

----------

.
    ?    ?

  ,      ?

----------


## kosyak21

13001  3.1

----------


## kosyak21

,   .   14   .

----------

13 ,    14 ..

----------

2.8.  13 ?

----------


## sarakot

> 2.8.  13 ?


  ,  .

----------

,    (  )    ,    13001  14001  ?

----------


## zaicka

13001  ,           .

----------

.      .  -  
13  (),   6 . .2.2, . 2.9.  . 3.1  ,      ,      ,     ,   . .
14  (),    .   ,   13-     ,     . ?   14-         ,     ,       ?   ?

   )

----------


## sarakot

> 14-


 :yes:

----------

,

----------


## sarakot

> ,


  ,    , 2,3,4-   .

----------


## Heedictator

,     ,         ,     ,     ?

----------

